# Pregunta de examen bien o mal formulada ?



## javier96 (Jun 10, 2013)

esto es una pregunta trampa ?


Calcula que intensidad de corriente ha circulado por una bombilla que ha estado encendida
durante 6 segundos, si del borne negativo de la pila han salido  18 culombios


del borne negativo pueden salir 18 culombios?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 10, 2013)

un coulombio es la circulacion de 6,3 trillones de electrones por segundo, lo que equivale a un amperio. Si se considera que realmente los electrones van de negativo a positivo, la respuesta es facilita... 18 coulombios / 6 segundos = 3 amperios.


----------



## javier96 (Jun 10, 2013)

pero  1 columbio no equivale a 0.0002777 amperios ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coulomb

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 10, 2013)

Amigo javier96,  el flujo de electrones en el lapso de 1h.  de 1Culomb equivale a 0.27...mAh.


----------



## zoqueton99 (Jun 11, 2013)

En realidad lo que quiso decir Van der Ziel, es que un amper equivale a un coulombio sobre segundo A=C/s. Ya que un amper es la carga desplazada por este en un segundo. Por eso la INTENSIDAD y no la corriente se mide en amperes.  Por lo tanto la respuesta es 18/6 = 3A.
No se si me explique muy bien, espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## fucko (Jun 11, 2013)

en cuanto al calculo es como dijeron anteriormente en cuanto a la "trampa" creo que se toma el sentido convencional de la corriente.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 11, 2013)

Si la corriente sale del borne negativo o del positivo depende de tu marco de referencia


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2013)

fucko dijo:


> en cuanto al calculo es como dijeron anteriormente en cuanto a la "trampa" creo que se toma el sentido convencional de la corriente.



¿El sentido convencional no era del positivo al negativo?. (Por convención. Por acuerdo. El mismo que se utiliza en el Electromagnetismo).

Me parece que el sentido del negativo hacia el positivo es el sentido electrónico. El que realizan los electrones. El sentido "verdadero" de la corriente. (Una "corriente" como una "corriente de agua de un río" pero en este caso, en vez de agua, son electrones).


----------



## fucko (Jul 14, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ¿El sentido convencional no era del positivo al negativo?. (Por convención. Por acuerdo. El mismo que se utiliza en el Electromagnetismo).
> 
> Me parece que el sentido del negativo hacia el positivo es el sentido electrónico. El que realizan los electrones. El sentido "verdadero" de la corriente. (Una "corriente" como una "corriente de agua de un río" pero en este caso, en vez de agua, son electrones).



exactamente pero por comodidad se dice que del positivo al negativo


----------



## chclau (Jul 14, 2013)

Segun lo que yo he escuchado el que propuso el sentido convencional fue nada mas ni nada menos que Benjamin Franklin... un gran hombre en muchos aspectos pero en este caso la pifio. 

Para cuando se supo de la metida de pata... la mayoria dijeron, igual no le hace, lo podes pensar asi o asa... y asi quedo.


----------

